

Apple clarifies new Advertising Identifier - jobu
http://9to5mac.com/2012/09/13/apple-clarifies-new-advertising-identifier-an-apparent-non-personal-udid-replacement-in-ios-6/

======
jobu
Information about the new Advertiser Id came out around the time of WWDC, but
this is the first I've heard that they are allowing us to limit access to that
identifier.

